# Quill Stop Question



## jmhoying (Nov 8, 2013)

On my Millport (Bridgeport 1J clone) that I'm working on, I recently started on the quill stop, only to discover many missing or damaged parts.  I can make it work as a basic stop without too much work, but the kickout for the quill feed will require a lot more parts (expense).  

  My question is, do many of you use the kickout for the quill feed?  I do have a boring head that I'll be using the feed with, but I'm not sure how much I'll need the auto stop.

 Also, mine is missing the small shaft that goes through the top of the main threaded stop adjustment rod (which is also broken on top).  I noticed in photos that the small cross shaft looks like it has "balls" turned onto it.  What is the reason for this?


Some of the broken parts.





Thanks,
Jack


----------



## LEEQ (Nov 9, 2013)

Check out H & W machine repair. Bridgeport parts are cheap. I don't know about fit or availability of clone parts, but you can see what your missing. They might work for you. They are good people and can probably help.


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 9, 2013)

jmhoying said:


> On my Millport (Bridgeport 1J clone) that I'm working on, I recently started on the quill stop, only to discover many missing or damaged parts.  I can make it work as a basic stop without too much work, but the kickout for the quill feed will require a lot more parts (expense).
> 
> My question is, do many of you use the kickout for the quill feed?  I do have a boring head that I'll be using the feed with, but I'm not sure how much I'll need the auto stop.
> 
> ...



I don't recall using the quill stop on the different Bridgeports I have used, some were broken.  Its more of a safety feature in case you get distracted.

I see why that shaft broke, someone bored an oversized hole in it.  The turned down section was engineered to small for the hole.  Parts always look good and workable on paper. 

What I seem to remember on Bridgeports (please correct if I am wrong) the spindle feeds down until it reaches the stop.  The stop pushes down on a lever that pushes up on the treaded shaft until the shaft kicks the feed mechanism out.  Its been way to long since I used a milling machine.


----------



## Vapomill (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello!
I have a Kondia FV1 milling machine, which is a clone of Bridgeport.
When using the boring head, I always use the quill stop.
This will secure, if the phone rings during the job!:shush::lmao:
Bertrand.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 9, 2013)

I used to use the quill stop on a BP all the time, especially if I was making some parts that had to be bored to a certain size. I could start the boring using the power feed on the quill and set the stop so that the feed stopped once the cutter had broken through. I was able to do other things while the boring head was working, but still protected the internals from damage if I got tied up or forgot about it.  Well worth having in good working order. If it saves you from just one crash of the internal parts, the repair cost will have paid for itself by not having to make even more expensive repairs.


----------



## Jimbo (Nov 11, 2013)

The shaft at the top is a safety, so that if you turn on the machine with the motor turning in the wrong direction (never done that) when the spindle hits the button to the side of the quill stop top it will kick out the autofeed.  The balls make for more precise movement (like a sine bar) and less wear on the surfaces.


----------

